# Picture of a Small Deer



## Jim (Apr 3, 2008)

:LOL2:

Photoshop...you think?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 3, 2008)

:lol: 
He should have let him walk. Maybe next year he would have been worth it.


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> :lol:
> He should have let him walk. Maybe next year he would have been worth it.




:LOL2:


----------



## mtnman (May 12, 2008)

With bones like that I dont think that deer could walk! That would be crazy to see though. I wondr what that would score on the Boone and crocket?


----------



## jkbirocz (May 13, 2008)

Thats hilarious, I would have emptied my gun on that deer....just to make sure he didnt get away. 

It almost looks like a massive non-typical elk rack on a whitetail.


----------



## Popeye (May 17, 2008)

My old boss once told me a story about a deer with a huge rack like that. Saw him out when he was checking fences and this deer with this massive rack was grazing near the trail. It didn't spook or run off. Just stood there with his head down grazing, watching my boss. My boss was watching the deer and then realized why the deer didn't run away. His back feet weren't touching the ground because the rack was so heavy it pulled him over. He walked over and pushed down on the deer's rump and when all 4 feet were on the ground the deer ran away. :lol:


----------



## switchback (May 29, 2008)

Flounder, that was funny.

Here's a pic of a 200 class breeder buck.


----------

